# New and Need advise



## mcguyver (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi guys great forum, looked and got a lot of info around here but I would like more help with the set up I'm going to use...

Fist the tank its a coner tank hagen *Fluval Venezia 350* with a canister filter Fluval 405 it as 2 holes at the bottom of the tank not sure about the diameter looks like 1 inch thelast time I check at the strore...I've not purchase this tank yet... but the wife likes this model and I think this is what I'm going to use...

The inside of the cabinet as a full seperation in the middle and I'LL remove it and use 2x4 frame to solidify the cabinet and use the space for a sump... 

The Hagen design is for a freshwater and I need to modify this set-up for salt water...
I'll be posting more info and picture of one that was modify for this and would like some input on the equipment used in this set-up..

Thanks guys 

Mc


----------



## mcguyver (Oct 2, 2009)

*more pictures*

This is the set up that I've found and more pics 


What do you think ? 


Mc


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The system comes with a nice overflow design, which is a plus. I need a better picture of the filtration system to give you a good opinion. 

I can tell immediately that you will not want to use a canister filter on a marine aquarium. Canister filters by design cause an increase in nitrates and phosphates, as well as deplete carbonates from the buffer system. All of these things are a huge problem in a marine environment.


----------



## mcguyver (Oct 2, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> The system comes with a nice overflow design, which is a plus. I need a better picture of the filtration system to give you a good opinion.
> 
> I can tell immediately that you will not want to use a canister filter on a marine aquarium. Canister filters by design cause an increase in nitrates and phosphates, as well as deplete carbonates from the buffer system. All of these things are a huge problem in a marine environment.


 
Does not come with Overflow...The Overflow was build after... it's home made the only thing is the tank as the 2 drilled holes in the bottom, I gues the modifycation was done with acrylic glass and glued with silicone


----------



## mcguyver (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the respond Pasfur
I was going to ask the original owner of the post all these question but he is no longer in the forum and sold all is equipment :-( I know that the overflow was modified some more and that the return is in the corner of the cabinet...more pictures soon 


This is under the cabinet, with the filtration systems... 

*Deltec HLP 4040 return pump*
*Aquamedic 1000 multi SL skimmer*
*Habistat cool control - connected to DC lid fan*
*2ft sump*


*Thanks*
*Mc *


----------



## mcguyver (Oct 2, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> The system comes with a nice overflow design, which is a plus. I need a better picture of the filtration system to give you a good opinion.
> 
> I can tell immediately that you will not want to use a canister filter on a marine aquarium. Canister filters by design cause an increase in nitrates and phosphates, as well as deplete carbonates from the buffer system. All of these things are a huge problem in a marine environment.


Quote by the original poste...
The tank connectors that are supplied with the tank are (funnily enough) not the standard aquarium sized ones we can get. So, I removed them from the base and replaced them with 25mm 1 inch tank connectors (with the locking nuts type) the Overflow is homemade


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a nice system. I guess you just need to add the overflow and you appear to be set.


----------

